# Los Angeles light rail



## GusTrain (Jun 1, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience transferring to the light rail line in LA? We are taking the Coast Starlight & hoping to get off & then on to the Gold Line to Pasadena-my main concern is our train arrives at 9pm


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 1, 2016)

Trip Planner here: https://www.metro.net/riding/getting-started/

I don't know how late the Gold Line runs.


----------



## Eric S (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks like the Metro Gold Line departs Union Station until 1am Sun-Thu and until a little after 2am Fri and Sat. It's a pretty easy connection, departing from (I believe) Tracks 1 & 2 in the main station area.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jun 1, 2016)

I could be off-base but it sounds like the OP is inquiring about the advisability of using the Gold Line at that hour (not about whether or not it actually is running).


----------



## GusTrain (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you, everyone!

I had looked it up online, but just wanted firsthand experience as we are small towners going to the Big City! Looks very easy thanks to all of you


----------



## neroden (Jun 2, 2016)

If you have any experience in using urban rail systems at all, it is a *very very* easy transfer. Remember to stop at the ticket vending machine and deal with the moderately complicated farecard vending process for LA Metro, which will probably be the most complicated part. Gold Line leaves from tracks 1 & 2; there are signs saying which track is for trains going to Pasadena.


----------



## GusTrain (Jun 3, 2016)

Hurrah! I did the Metro trip planning & it'll be a 20 minute ride & arrive 2 blocks from our hotel-thank you for the advice about the kiosk!


----------



## shelzp (Jun 15, 2016)

My son lives in Pasadena and they use the gold line all the time with no issues


----------

